# pam_pwdfile hardmasked but needed by vsftpd for virt. users

## Seron

According to the Gentoo vsftpd Wiki entry sys-auth/pam_pwdfile is needed by vsftpd in order to enable virtual users, but the pam_pwdfile package is hardmasked and scheduled for removal. Is there a way around this? The wiki also mentions an obsolete way to do it. Would that now be the fall-back method or is there a better way?

----------

## salahx

Use pam_userdb instead, its part of the standard linux-PAM distribution. The wiki says its "obsolete" but I can find no evidence to this effect. The official vsftp example still shows pam_userdb, and I cannot find any indication on the linux-PAM website that  this module has been obsoleted or even deprecated.

I think the writer of the wiki article preferred  pam_pwdfile over pam_userdb, but didn't really mean "obsolete" instead meant "less personally preferred".

----------

## EsTaF

emerge pam_userdb

..

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "pam_userdb".

was deprecated also.

what is a new one instead pam_userdb now?

By google didn't find nothing.

----------

## charlesread

Same problem, I have pam_userdb.so by default, but I can't find db_load ANYWHERE!  Amy ideas?  Or how do I make a Berkeley DB?

----------

